

What Happens To My Klout Score After I Die? - robbiea
http://robbieabed.com/what-happens-to-my-klout-score-after-i-die/

======
ryandvm
I can think of nothing less significant than this.

~~~
Rhymenocerus
You don't think the world needs more ways to reinforce the egos of narcissists
everywhere?

------
dickbutkis
Anyone who believes klout scores are legitimately important probably doesn't
have much going for them anyway.

------
calciphus
Logically, it won't matter unless you die in the next few months.

